# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes

## Liezelotje

hallo.
ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar, en heb last van puistjes. ik heb van alles geprobeert, maar niks hielp echt goed. 
vooral op mijn voorhoofd en naast mijn neus, en op mijn neus. 
voor de rest heb ik een plekje tussen mijn wenkbrauwen die soms rood word. andere zien hem niet, maar ik wel!
ik ben er erg onzeker over.
kan iemand mij helpen?
alvast bedankt, kus

----------


## harkema2

Hallo daar,

Hier iemand die jarenlang tegen jeugdpuistjes heeft gevochten. Wat ik ook deed, niets hielp. Op een dag trof ik toevallig een huidarts die de oplossing wist. Het gaat om een vloeistof die alleen op recept verkrijgbaar is. Het medicijn heet Inderm en is een aplicatievloeistof. Dat betekent dat je je puistjes goed moet insmeren met die vloeistof. Echt het helpt, want er zit alcohol en een antibioticum. Die beide stoffen zijn sterk genoeg om die puistjes te bestrijden.

Nou veel succes,
groet van harkema2

----------


## Liezelotje

bedankt!
ik ga vanmiddag langs de huisarts, ik vraag het wel even.
bedanktt!!
xx

----------

